# 65855- Trabeculoplasty - treatment series



## cinders1010 (Nov 24, 2008)

Could someone answer this question for me?  CPT code- 65855 is a trabeculoplasty by laser surgery, one or more sessions (defined treatment series).  If a physician bills this code four times with each date of service 7 days apart, is this appropriate?  65855 is billed each time for the same eye, but then modifier 79 is used with the second and fourth date of service.   I am thinking this code should only be billed and paid for one time if dates of service are this close together.  Wouldn't all 3 dates of service be considered a defined treatment series?  This is on the same eye.     Thank you!

Does anyone have CPT Assistant Mar 98:7, Mar 03:23.  The CPT book directs you to the CPT Assistant which I do not have.  If anyone could help me, that would be great!  Thanks!


----------

